
Starting a new IoT community – Interested? - steveappdev
Hey all!<p>I am starting a new IoT community on Spectrum Chat for IoT enthusiasts: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;spectrum.chat&#x2F;internetofthings<p>I have been in this industry since last 7 years, and I feel the best what most IoT communities talk about is what basically most PR sites do. They don&#x27;t really talk about important stuff in IoT like: 
- Mesh netowrks
- Power optimization
- Protocol tuning and algorithms
- Design and development
- Actionable information for business and development executives<p>I want to make a much, much better community for IoT. One, where we talk about really really actionable things that helps us all.<p>I am sick and tired of bad IoT communities! Would  you help me create a better one?
======
Artemix
I wonder where security have a place here...

What we've been able to see from the last IoT years is that security have been
completely _absent_ and nowhere to be found.

Even in f..ing "smart energy meters", which may be the most sensitive areas...

Do you have a goal to consider security as a major domain in this group ?

Also, after trying to subscribe to join, the fact that most major social
networks _only_ are allowed as a mean to subscribe is a real block.

~~~
steveappdev
Security is on top of my mind. I have dedicated a good part on hardware level
and DLT based security implementations. This community would definitely have a
lot on security. We won't just talk about security, we will build a community
that will actually solve these challenges.

